

Is 3-D Dead in the Water? - GiraffeNecktie
http://www.slate.com/id/2264927/?from=rss

======
kenthorvath
Paying $5-10 extra per person for 3D is overrated, especially for movies that
aren't shot explicitly for 3D. Animated films like Toy Story and Despicable Me
are ideal, and possibly worth an extra few dollars. Alice in Wonderland was
not.

The novelty has worn off - it's a premium experience for some films, and a
detractor for others.

------
russell
Could it be, could it really be, that bad 3-D movies arent going to do any
better than bad 2-D movies?

------
mitjak
Not to go off topic on this, but I'm quite excited about the state of the
gaming industry today. There is a growing number of excellent games that as
stunning visually as the most Hollywood flicks of much higher budgets movies,
and are many times more immersive and addictive than any story on celluloid
could ever be.

